# Hellooo Scottish lads 'n' lasses



## highlandponygirl (31 January 2013)

Well whats this then? Our very own room ooooh 

Och aye th noo!!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 January 2013)

*waves* Hellooo fellow savages from beyond the wall!


----------



## Nic (31 January 2013)

I can't cope with change before my first cuppa!


----------



## Sayra (31 January 2013)

hello!


----------



## guido16 (31 January 2013)

Morning all, what on earth! Was TFC on a class A substance last night?


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 January 2013)

I am confused it's too early in the morning for this malarky


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 January 2013)

Clearly this will have to be the busiest and coolest "region"


----------



## tweedette (31 January 2013)

you are right there, its deffo the coolest and the wettest.............. region.


----------



## cm2581 (31 January 2013)

I hate it when the whole of Scotland gets bundled as one! It's like the english think Scotland  is a tiny wee place that u can drive round in a couple of hrs!


----------



## Marydoll (31 January 2013)

Hello * waves *  im not sure why theres a need to put us all in wee separate boxes, is there an International room for our buds in other countries ?
Or an underworld room for the scaly one that is Shils ?


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 January 2013)

To be fair Wales, Ireland and "overseas" have been regionalised as well 

So, anyone competing this weekend?


----------



## Jenni_ (31 January 2013)

Hi from Edinburgh  ooh I like this!


----------



## Merlin11 (31 January 2013)

Hi from soggy Fife. I guess this is so any queries where you have to be local to answer can be in one place e.g. Anyone recommend a dentist in central fife? But agree we are a big area! interesting to see how this goes.


----------



## kirstykate (31 January 2013)

Aye aye, I am from the Highlands


----------



## Jingleballs (31 January 2013)

Hullo fellow Jocks!!!


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

I'm Scottish, currently kidnapped and made to stay in South Devon 

Yes England, asking where you "stay" is a legitimate question..


----------



## brucea (31 January 2013)

Fit like!

Greetings from Aberdeenshire!


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2013)

Another "ex-pat" from Aberdeenshire, currently living in Sassenach land!


----------



## feisty_filly (31 January 2013)

Hi from the lothians


----------



## Caol Ila (31 January 2013)

Hello!  I'm actually an expat Yank, but now in South Lanarkshire.


----------



## EventingMum (31 January 2013)

Hi from the very, very wet west!

Merlin11 will pm you re dentist!


----------



## weesophz (31 January 2013)

hello from east kilbride!


----------



## sarahann1 (31 January 2013)

Hello from Dundee from a rather confused lassie. Oh, I feel I say I'm a Fifer, I only stay in Dundee!


----------



## fourpawswhite (31 January 2013)

Hello,

I'm from Borders, another confused one here!


----------



## oscarwild (31 January 2013)

Hello from a extremely damp and soggy East Lothian.
I too am a confused one! Haha


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 January 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			Hello from Dundee .....I say I'm a Fifer, I only stay in Dundee!
		
Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## ExRacers (31 January 2013)

Hi from Edinburgh, where it's actually just stopped raining for a change!


----------



## weesophz (31 January 2013)

ExRacers said:



			Hi from Edinburgh, where it's actually just stopped raining for a change!
		
Click to expand...

lucky you! the winds been howling around my house and the rain battering off my room window since this morning  woke me up!


----------



## Star_Piper (31 January 2013)

Hello from Glasgow


----------



## Merlin11 (31 January 2013)

Thanks for replies but was only using the dentist query as a example of what one might want to use this forum for. Sometimes when I post something I realise that most people who are not in my area would not be able to reply as it's a local query if you see what I mean.


----------



## Zeb93 (31 January 2013)

Hello from St Andrews (but usually Edinburgh)!

Very confused here..why the change?


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

Whoever said it'd stopped raining in Edinburgh/midlothians is a liar!

Very annoying that England gets split into 20 different regions and Scotland is all one. If we're going by size then why isn't England just split north, mid and south?! Those in the Scottish borders are closer to the Midlands than the Highlands!


----------



## whisp&willow (31 January 2013)

Hello from the highlands (Isle of Skye)

We survived the 80mph winds!


----------



## Brightbay (31 January 2013)

Very confused here..why the change?
		
Click to expand...

We must have had a vote on Scotland being an independent country on H&H 

Hello from Glasgow, where the sun has come out after a nice hurricane-y morning


----------



## Caol Ila (31 January 2013)

It's not sunny here.  I'm hoping it will be sunny where my horse is.  So fed up with the weather this week.


----------



## charlyan (31 January 2013)

Hello from a very sunny and calm (for a change!!) Shetland


----------



## nillynoo (31 January 2013)

Hello from Aberdeen!


----------



## Girlychu (31 January 2013)

Hello from in between Montrose and Aberdeen so sometimes Angus and others Aberdeenshire. Its freezing with wind and rain.. so the normal really.


----------



## Nic (31 January 2013)

weesophz said:



			hello from east kilbride!
		
Click to expand...

Hello back from East Kilbride ;o)

I currently split my time between EK & Ayr.


----------



## holeymoley (31 January 2013)

I'm from north of Glasgow or south of Stirling


----------



## MagicMelon (31 January 2013)

Kallibear said:



			Very annoying that England gets split into 20 different regions and Scotland is all one. If we're going by size then why isn't England just split north, mid and south?! Those in the Scottish borders are closer to the Midlands than the Highlands!
		
Click to expand...

Hi from Aberdeenshire! Yes, annoying that Scotland is considered one region - how ridiculous HHO!!


----------



## Nic (31 January 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Hi from Aberdeenshire! Yes, annoying that Scotland is considered one region - how ridiculous HHO!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind it.  I'd hate to think I was missing out on anything! 

The HHOers I have most to do with are further north & on the east coast & I'm from the west coast, so I'm happy if I get to see everyone in one place.


----------



## moon_drop (31 January 2013)

Hello 
From a very grey but calm and Dry (for now!) Moray


----------



## saz5083 (31 January 2013)

Hello from rainy, windy Edinburgh/Midlothian!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (31 January 2013)

Hello from a dreary Aberdeenshire....still standing after crazy winds last night


----------



## kerie (31 January 2013)

Hello from South Lanarkshire, it's actually stopped raining and I can see a wee bit of sun (still fecking cold though!)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (31 January 2013)

Hi all from west of Aberdeenshire and again still standing just about after yesterdays gales!!

Originally from England but up here 5 years so far and provided I dont blow away will be here a loooooonnnnnggg time!

I do think Scotland should have been split into at least north and south - after all Im 5 hours from some peeps in S Scotland and 3.5 hours from Edinburgh if they havent shut the snow gates ))

Does this new structure mean we are only allowed to discuss tartan leg wraps and HiPo breeding? :-OOO


----------



## Nic (31 January 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Hi all from west of Aberdeenshire and again still standing just about after yesterdays gales!!

Originally from England but up here 5 years so far and provided I dont blow away will be here a loooooonnnnnggg time!

I do think Scotland should have been split into at least north and south - after all Im 5 hours from some peeps in S Scotland and 3.5 hours from Edinburgh if they havent shut the snow gates ))

Does this new structure mean we are only allowed to discuss tartan leg wraps and HiPo breeding? :-OOO
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have the matching Anky Pad & it's a HiPoWb


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 January 2013)

You can't forget the shetties either!


----------



## Dizzy socks (31 January 2013)

Hello! 'Tis wet here....


----------



## Little Nell (31 January 2013)

Hellooo fellow haggis bashers from Lanarkshire


----------



## spookypony (31 January 2013)

Aberdeen here!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 January 2013)

Lanarkshire Lass here. Honestly not bothered abouyt the divide. Least we have our own bit lol


----------



## LeneHorse (31 January 2013)

Hi - another one from the Glasgow area. There's nae mud like west o' Scotland mud!


----------



## B_2_B (31 January 2013)

Hello!
I'm in Dumfries (but from Newcastle), went to uni in Dundee and moved back here after graduating last year


----------



## BallyK (31 January 2013)

Hello from a wet and muddy Midlothian.


----------



## AengusOg (31 January 2013)

Hi from another Fifer living in Angus.


----------



## blood_magik (31 January 2013)

another weegie here


----------



## ISH_lover (31 January 2013)

Hello another Fifer here living in a small town named Kennoway!


----------



## Queenjude (31 January 2013)

Hi, I'm from Aberdeenshire too.


----------



## jakkibag (31 January 2013)

Another hello from Aberdeenshire!!!


----------



## alainax (31 January 2013)

Good evening


----------



## jenniaddams (31 January 2013)

I quite like this 'divide'...we can gang up on the English! 
Hello from another Dundee person. (only I'm not 'really a Fifer' ... I'm a Angus person but moved half an hour down the road to Dundee. )


----------



## Skippys Mum (31 January 2013)

Hello from a wet and miserable corner of East Ayrshire


----------



## ElleD (31 January 2013)

Evening from South Lanarkshire


----------



## measles (31 January 2013)

Only just discovered this as been chuckling at some of the currency threads in whatever CR is now called.  I'm right in the middle as a lot of you who know me know! Hello to everyone else


----------



## measles (31 January 2013)

*current. Got to love phone messaging..


----------



## Jnhuk (31 January 2013)

Another hello from a soggy place near the Pentlands.


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (31 January 2013)

B_2_B said:



			Hello!
I'm in Dumfries (but from Newcastle), went to uni in Dundee and moved back here after graduating last year 

Click to expand...

im the other way round well nearly.
Im in Newcastle (but from Edinburgh) and went to uni in Dundee......


----------



## Chestnuttymare (1 February 2013)

Hi there from sunny west lothian...kidding, pants weather here too. I don't mind scotland being done as a whole. i wouldn't like to be going on to different sections to see what was going on.


----------



## highlandponygirl (1 February 2013)

ISH Lover - we're actual neighbours *eek* 

*waves*


----------



## Jenni_ (1 February 2013)

In ALL forums I'm on Scotlad is done as a whole. I don't mind it. Greater sense of community  remember England has the 'northern monkeys' and 'southern faeries' divide!


----------



## TPO (1 February 2013)

Howdy from Clackmannanshire (but work in Fife and horse kept on the border between the two). Dry but windy here today with the sun making an effort to break through


----------



## applestroodle (1 February 2013)

Hello from a sunny, no rain or wind East Lothian!


----------



## gillianfleming (1 February 2013)

Hello from sunny (shock) Midlothian


----------



## Lucyad (1 February 2013)

Hello from Renfrewshire!


----------



## AMW (1 February 2013)

Hello from south Aberdeenshire, moved here from West Lothian just over a year ago


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (1 February 2013)

Nic said:



			Only if you have the matching Anky Pad & it's a HiPoWb 

Click to expand...

Hahaha!! Love it !!


----------



## Trixielix (1 February 2013)

Hello from freezing East Lothian.  It's bloomin cold out there but not raining!


----------



## Quadro (1 February 2013)

Im in east lothian, applestoodle lies when she says its sunny!
Q


----------



## bogpony (1 February 2013)

Hello from an Edinburger living in Dundee!!


----------



## RunRunReindeer (1 February 2013)

"Hello"  Anyone else from Inverness-shire?


----------



## whisp&willow (1 February 2013)

aeg123 said:



			"Hello"  Anyone else from Inverness-shire?
		
Click to expand...

kind of... kyle of lochalsh!   x


----------



## Emilieu (1 February 2013)

Oooh look how many there are! And three (including me) from little ole ek


----------



## loisb501 (2 February 2013)

Another hello from (sunny right now) Dundee! 

Seen a few fellow dundonians popping up- I wonder if any of our horses are neighhhhbours!!


----------



## sisco (2 February 2013)

Hello from the Falkirk area.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 February 2013)

W&W I have a retired racehorse called Kyle Of Lochalsh


----------



## FlyingCoo (2 February 2013)

Hello Hello from me. Originally from Aberdenshire but been in Stirlingshire the last 5 years. It's soooo much wetter down here!


----------



## whisp&willow (2 February 2013)

EKW said:



			W&W I have a retired racehorse called Kyle Of Lochalsh 

Click to expand...

Must have been a winner...!    Had a quick squizz at your fb pics, is that the beautiful grey by any chance?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 February 2013)

He did indeed win 5 races lol! It would depend upon which beautiful grey you saw as to which one he is - I have 2


----------



## ISH_lover (2 February 2013)

highlandponygirl said:



			ISH Lover - we're actual neighbours *eek* 

*waves*
		
Click to expand...

*waves* Where are you?  
Not many people have heard of Kennoway!


----------



## whisp&willow (2 February 2013)

Good lad!    Well I only had a quick look...  either way, the grey(s) were stunning!


----------



## Merlin11 (2 February 2013)

ISH_lover said:



			*waves* Where are you?  
Not many people have heard of Kennoway!
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of kennoway too- it's not far from me. I'm near lochgelly.


----------



## highlandponygirl (2 February 2013)

I live in Leven. Just doon the road from you lol


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 February 2013)

Im not far from you lot but I ain't in Fife  I am also an English invader - soz but your stuck with me


----------



## ISH_lover (2 February 2013)

Merlin11 said:



			I've heard of kennoway too- it's not far from me. I'm near lochgelly.
		
Click to expand...




highlandponygirl said:



			I live in Leven. Just doon the road from you lol 

Click to expand...

Aww awesome haha loads of horsey people around here


----------



## nixxyz (2 February 2013)

fourpawswhite said:



			Hello,

I'm from Borders, another confused one here!
		
Click to expand...

Me too lol,


----------



## Tai.Ni.Po.Ni (2 February 2013)

glasgow lass here !! nice to meet some fellow scots!!


----------



## ceitidh (2 February 2013)

hi from Fife


----------



## guido16 (2 February 2013)

Big shout out from north east Aberdeenshire here. Hhhhhheeeeeeeelllllllloooooo


----------



## Jnhuk (3 February 2013)

highlandponygirl said:



			I live in Leven. Just doon the road from you lol 

Click to expand...

I used to work in Leven for my sins in the 90s. Are the forestry tracks still as good as they used to be and is there still the track round Balbirnie where you could put the golfers off their putting?

I'm a very confused Weegie. Started off in Renfrewshire, spent a year in Dundee then six in Fife, then five in Mid/East Lothian. Now just into the Borders and here to stay!!!!


----------



## highlandponygirl (3 February 2013)

Still some lovely tracks round this way. I often walk round Silverburn or the Glen, though theyve been battered a bit with the awful weather. Love the Fife costal path too


----------



## tweedette (3 February 2013)

jenniaddams said:



			I quite like this 'divide'...we can gang up on the English! 
)
		
Click to expand...

Many a true word is spoken in jest ......being english I can verify this comment


----------



## Dry Rot (3 February 2013)

Looks like I've got Ross-shire all to myself then. Feeling very lonely!


----------



## sarahann1 (3 February 2013)

ISH_lover said:



			*waves* Where are you?  
Not many people have heard of Kennoway!
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of Kennoway! I lived in Upper Largo for a couple of years


----------



## Charley657 (3 February 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I didn't realise there was so many of us on here.  I'm from Edinburgh.


----------



## Horseyscot (3 February 2013)

Hello from Nr Castle Douglas, way down in the South West


----------



## redtiftaf (3 February 2013)

I am onother one from fife


----------



## asbo (6 February 2013)

Hello


----------



## tikino (6 February 2013)

hi there from another renfrewshire girl hope both people and neds are all well


----------



## Emsarr (9 February 2013)

Another one from Aberdeenshire!
Hi everyone *waves*


----------



## alfiesmum (11 February 2013)

omg, when did this happen? my laptop is not going to the doctors again


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

Skippys Mum said:



			Hello from a wet and miserable corner of East Ayrshire 

Click to expand...


Well, hello then, neighbour!


----------



## Moody-Mare (18 April 2013)

RLS said:



			Well, hello then, neighbour!
		
Click to expand...

Another from East of the Shire! Hello fellas!


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

Oooh, ooh, ooh, do you have hairy feet as well??????


----------



## Moody-Mare (18 April 2013)

RLS said:



			Oooh, ooh, ooh, do you have hairy feet as well?????? 

Click to expand...

I seem to have missed something 

wonder how close we are? Love meeting nice new horsey folk! east ayrshire is quite a big place! or so i think!
I'm Dalmellington!


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

Hahaha, Lords of the Rings fan. Shire = Hobbits= Hairy feet. See? get it?
OK, sorry, I'll just go back to my daydreaming........
I'm in Newmilns, so not so very close. Dalmellington area has good hacking, doesn't it?


----------



## Moody-Mare (18 April 2013)

RLS said:



			Hahaha, Lords of the Rings fan. Shire = Hobbits= Hairy feet. See? get it?
OK, sorry, I'll just go back to my daydreaming........
I'm in Newmilns, so not so very close. Dalmellington area has good hacking, doesn't it?
		
Click to expand...

aaaaaahhhh! Sorry, not on the ball today! 
Hacking is fab! Miles and miles of off road hacking.. Bliss! We're very lucky.. Just need an indoor school and it's heaven! But cant grumble, got 2 new outdoor ones

mm


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

That sounds fab. I was hoping to take a trip with horse down that way a few weeks ago, but the blizzards and snow drifts put me off at the time! I will try to arrange it again later, though.


----------



## Moody-Mare (18 April 2013)

RLS said:



			That sounds fab. I was hoping to take a trip with horse down that way a few weeks ago, but the blizzards and snow drifts put me off at the time! I will try to arrange it again later, though.
		
Click to expand...

yes, we actually had to dig our way into the field! My friend who stay in Mauchline couldnt belive it.. My OH got the jeep stuck in one- It came up to the windows boys and there toys! yes, you defo should! Loch doon is beautiful!! Can even get the ponies in for a paddle

mm


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

Moody-Mare said:



			yes, we actually had to dig our way into the field! My friend who stay in Mauchline couldnt belive it.. My OH got the jeep stuck in one- It came up to the windows boys and there toys! yes, you defo should! Loch doon is beautiful!! Can even get the ponies in for a paddle

mm
		
Click to expand...


hahahaha, well I'm glad your OH had some fun, too! Snow is fun isn't it? as long as you don't actually have to GET anywhere or DO anything!


----------



## scardycat (18 April 2013)

Hello from a very soggy Isle of Skye


----------



## Moody-Mare (18 April 2013)

RLS said:



			hahahaha, well I'm glad your OH had some fun, too! Snow is fun isn't it? as long as you don't actually have to GET anywhere or DO anything!
		
Click to expand...

Its horrible! So glad i had plenty of hay! I was actually off work with it- Mini coopers arent the best in it. Once it started melting we did actually hack out in it, the estate was beautiful! Hopefully we get some good weather soon though.. We've had more than our fair share!


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

scardycat said:



			Hello from a very soggy Isle of Skye
		
Click to expand...

Hello there, soggy one!





Moody-Mare said:



			Its horrible! So glad i had plenty of hay! I was actually off work with it- Mini coopers arent the best in it. Once it started melting we did actually hack out in it, the estate was beautiful! Hopefully we get some good weather soon though.. We've had more than our fair share!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, once the snow's melted a bit, it's lovely to ride through the woods in it.


----------



## Moody-Mare (18 April 2013)

RLS said:



			Yeah, once the snow's melted a bit, it's lovely to ride through the woods in it.
		
Click to expand...

Defo! When your heading down, give me a shout! Could meet up or I'll advise you on the best routes!


----------



## RLS (18 April 2013)

That would be brill, thanks.


----------



## buting37 (18 April 2013)

Hello!!!!
Ayrshire born and bred but now in Edinburgh and currently horseless while @ uni!
Sx


----------



## EllieHarvey (18 April 2013)

I'm from Dumfries, SW Scotland!  rainy here for the last few days too!


----------



## pipwat (18 April 2013)

Im a South Lanarkshire lass & amazingly it has been ok here today


----------



## Ella Rose (17 May 2013)

Hello from Perth! 
I'm from Belgium but will be living here for about 6 months.  Hoping to find somewhere to go riding soon, I miss not being around horses every day.


----------



## MoGhileMear (18 May 2013)

Hiya, from a wet Edinburgh! The sun obviously doesn't know it's a long weekend!
Forum newbie too


----------

